# Las Vegas Help Needed!!!



## slavetoabunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Nevada SPCA (Las Vegas) has contacted HRS to see if we can help spread the word about Beau. This handsome beau was left behind in an apartment with a broken back, urine scald and other signs of neglect. He's with them now and they are treating his immediate needs. They are hoping to place Beau with a family who finds joy in caring for "special needs" bunnies. If you are interested, please contact Brandy, bunny manager at the NVSPCA ([email protected]). Her cellular is 702-858-5262. The word is, Beau is "super sweet!" 

Fellow bunny lovers, let's help find Beau a home. Please share this post with all your friends.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

Hopefully he'll find a home!

I can't believe what people can do to animals sometimes.


----------



## Troller (Mar 26, 2013)

Good lord that's horrible. All the best to the little guy who was done so wrong.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 26, 2013)

That's absolutely terrible, it's horrid some of the things that people do and get away with.

Just also wanted to say, that Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is a great rescue. I was in Gainesville for about 4 or 5 months back in 2009 (i think) and did some volunteering with one of the dog rescue places and helped out with the adoptions at the pet store (Petco/Petsmart?). I would often see GRR there and I had quite a few chats with the volunteers and always really admired the work you're doing. The only pity is that with all the noisy dogs inside the store, the rabbit rescue was always located just outside the entrance, and I did feel for those bunnies on those hot and humid florida summer days. It astounds me how many rescues there are in a place like Gainesville alone.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 26, 2013)

a broken back?? that's utterly despicable that someone would ABANDON a bunny in that condition instead of getting it medical help or at least surrendering it to a rehab place!


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

Is Los Angeles to far to give him a loving home?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Los Angeles is only about 4 hours away. If you can help, contact the person in the original post. Thanks!!!!!


----------

